# Recommendations on Kangal breeders



## Lupine (Oct 2, 2013)

Can anyone with Kangals recommend a good breeder? We'll be in Montana, but we're willing to ship. 

Note, we're aware of several breeders...but would like to hear from members with experience. If you're not comfortable posting on the forum, please PM me. 

We'll be running ducks, Icelandic sheep, chickens and a few cattle; we're looking for a good all-around LGD/homestead dog for about 40 acres. The dog will live with the flock (penned in the barn at night, at least until our pack has matured), and we're also going to add a Pyr cross off the bat...within a year, we expect to have a pack of 3 LGDs since we will be in wolf country. 

Thanks!


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Vose Babcock of Rocky Mountan Kangal is in Montana if you want somebody local. (http://www.rockymountainkangal.com)

I haven't purchased any dogs from Vose - but I have spoken to him and he seems both knowledgeable and like a decent guy.


----------

